# The Sound of Music - REDUX



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I've seen a couple of these before, but this one really tickled me. It just goes to show what editing and music can do for mood.

Enjoy...

YouTube - Sound of Music


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

And here's one for "Scary Mary"...

Scary Mary


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

And here are a few Willy Wonka RECUT previews...

Willy Wonka

Willy Wonka


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Who can forget Groundhog Day...
Groundhog Day


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sleepless in Seattle, as a fantastic horror flick...

Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm having way too much fun watching these...

Uncle Buck


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

The true Lion King...

Lion King - Horror


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

When Haryy Met Sally...the dark side! (sorry, there's a few bad words in this one)

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

E.T. Trailer - Scary Recut

E.T.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, this one is hysterical and very well done...West Side Story Zombies

West Side Story, Zombie Version


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I always thought this could be a suspense/horror film...

Harvey


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Santa Claus is Coming to Town RECUT as HORROR TRAILER 

Santa Claus


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Mrs. Doubtfire - recut horror

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Slash to the Future - Back to the Future Horror Recut 

Slash to the Future


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation Re-cut (Horror recut) 

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

The Rain Man (Rain Man horror trailer) 

The Rain Man


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bedknobs & Broomsticks Horror Trailer 

Bedknobs & Broomsticks


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Little House on the Prairie Re-Cut Trailer 

Little House on the Prairie


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

BAMBI Recut Horror

BAMBI


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, at least now I know what you do with your time!


----------

